# Seawolf - 11/07/14



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

With a rock bottom tide at 10AM, a couple of buddies and myself hit it early to try and catch the last of whatever out going tide was left. Had to work for them but ended up with a 3 man limit. More fish caught closer to the channel vs. the bank. Caught mine with a strawberry/white Chickenboy Psycho Shad w/Butt Juice. I will be stuffing a couple of these for tomorrow's UH tailgate, tight lines!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

These were way overstuffed as they were made for a tailgate...deboned also


----------

